# Hornet's Send Em' To The Pine Distance Shoot



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Alrighty then...


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Great job Hornet. Do you want these scores sent via pm? Thanks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes PM me the scores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Scaled targets*

For those shooting from a shorter distance, this is a link to Power Point Macro that will scale the targets to whatever distance you are shooting. *http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/TinyTargets/scaled_targets.ppt*

If you input your arrow diameter, it will print dotted scoring line to allow for the ratio of arrow diameter to distance shot.

The pic below is for 2717's shot at 10 yards.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your better off just shooting a full size face. I used to shoot the scaled down targets.....the full size face is better for your game as a whole. Plus with the little dot if you hit a 10 at all your still gonna shoot an X. 

Just count your insides only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

The scaled target does keep the size the same from your scope's view - no change from your basement/garage range to full 18M range. Either way, shouldn't be a big difference.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Gotta a few scores turned in already...someone is on point already.......he may be ready to defend his Indoor Nationals Title already :doh:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> For those shooting from a shorter distance, this is a link to Power Point Macro that will scale the targets to whatever distance you are shooting. *http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/TinyTargets/scaled_targets.ppt*
> 
> If you input your arrow diameter, it will print dotted scoring line to allow for the ratio of arrow diameter to distance shot.
> 
> The pic below is for 2717's shot at 10 yards.


When did they start making a 2717 arrow shaft? I'm assuming this is a typo and you meant 2712? Would seem to me that a 2717 would, like the 23 diameters above 2315 exceed the maximum OD restriction?

field14 (tom D.)


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

oh great.....you decide to shoot a target that we arent shooting for league. figgers


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

field14 said:


> When did they start making a 2717 arrow shaft? I'm assuming this is a typo and you meant 2712? Would seem to me that a 2717 would, like the 23 diameters above 2315 exceed the maximum OD restriction?
> 
> field14 (tom D.)


Doh!!!

What aaaaaa draaag it is getting ooooolddd.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> oh great.....you decide to shoot a target that we arent shooting for league. figgers


I'm sure you can muster the strength to shoot 30 more arrows one day. :wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> oh great.....you decide to shoot a target that we arent shooting for league. figgers





Brown Hornet said:


> I'm sure you can muster the strength to shoot 30 more arrows one day. :wink:


Just put one target on top of the other and you'll only need to shoot once...:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought I would turn in a score I shot last night......... I was wrong. I wouldn't even let B'Ho turn in what I shot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well you have a few more days....I have one round to turn in. But I am gonna shoot another round in a bit....or tomorrow....or Thurs. :choretle:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Score is in. New PB! This is gonna be fun. Thanks Hornet!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FoggDogg said:


> Score is in. New PB! This is gonna be fun. Thanks Hornet!


I haven't looked at the scores....that way I don't miss anyone as they will all be new PMs. But congrats on the PB. :clap:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Just sent mine in... not great, but ill take it. Next week should be better... I wanted to get more rounds in before Iowa, but I guess not.

B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I got yours as well....but you didn't say anything about a PB :chortle:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I got yours as well....but you didn't say anything about a PB :chortle:


Nah... Definitely not a PB. That would be a 28X. I would love to turn one of those in soon... Lol

B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> Nah... Definitely not a PB. That would be a 28X. I would love to turn one of those in soon... Lol
> 
> B~


Well of the scores that have come in....there is ONE of those already on the board :faint:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well of the scores that have come in....there is ONE of those already on the board :faint:


Crap... I'm really out of my league here.... Lol

B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> Crap... I'm really out of my league here.... Lol
> 
> B~


:chortle: well he is the reining Champion....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Don't forget scores are due tomorrow :rock on:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

This looks like a bunch of fun. I would do this if I could shoot in cub division. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

We all shoot in the cub division....

You all better get scores in..... scores are missing from a good # of you :boink:

Like I said...if participation is LOW I will not waste my time.:mg:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:doh: I shot (3) 30 arrow games last night and left the scores hanging.

I can tell you that my last 5 ends of my last game were X, X, X....... :embara: But started with something like 10, 10, X ..... 10, 9, X. Started all three games with something like that. Pretty sure that is the reason I left the score.

If I can just get started on the first ends like I've been shooting ends 25 through 30 I'd be REAL happy. Sooooooo, for most of each practice session I HATE this game!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> :doh: I shot (3) 30 arrow games last night and left the scores hanging.
> 
> I can tell you that my last 5 ends of my last game were X, X, X....... :embara: But started with something like 10, 10, X ..... 10, 9, X. Started all three games with something like that. Pretty sure that is the reason I left the score.
> 
> If I can just get started on the first ends like I've been shooting ends 25 through 30 I'd be REAL happy. Sooooooo, for most of each practice session I HATE this game!


:violin: My inbox doesn't have a PM from Kstigall with a score....I don't want to hear any  I want to see a score.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

scores are in


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Guys I have *extended *the turn in time to *8:00*...so if you haven't sent in a score....you still have time.

Some of you have disappointed me......:embara: But I guess I understand....it's been awhile since some of you went sent sliding across the PINE...don't know if your candy arses can handle it. I understand being skeeeered


----------



## SkitsoKiddie (Jan 17, 2012)

Are we onto the next round yet?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Damn dude....we aren't having a shoot every other day. :chortle:

Score are due every Thurs....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Will be tuning in to see whos picking splinters this week. This is a cool deal.:thumbup:

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

33, 33, 32, 33, 33, 32, 33, 32, 33, 33


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> 33, 33, 32, 33, 33, 32, 33, 32, 33, 33


Crap... seriously...?! 
Thats fantastic shooting....! not that Ill be able to keep up with that. Ill be happy to only drop 5 11's

B~


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brad HT said:


> Crap... seriously...?!
> Thats fantastic shooting....! not that Ill be able to keep up with that. Ill be happy to only drop 5 11's
> 
> B~


not so much

I may have "accidentally" mistyped some numbers...............


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

-bowfreak- said:


> Will be tuning in to see whos picking splinters this week. This is a cool deal.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Are you turning in a score this week? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> not so much
> 
> I may have "accidentally" mistyped some numbers...............


All the 33s are probably all 31s :chortle:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll get mine in tonight. Shot a score, forgot to send it. Trying to stay one week ahead if I can...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Week 2 scores are due tomorrow.....I may start a tad later tomorrow since I probably won't get home till around 8 or so.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Should be able to shoot mine tonight... unless my pro-comp comes in, which it might... well see...lol

B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well you better shoot 30 arrows with the old one....or be a quick setup artist and shoot 30 arrows with the PE 2.0 then :wink:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Shot a personal best yesterday and beat it by one X today. I hope to get one more round in in the morning before I go to work. 27's don't seem to make much difference for me in 5-spot but Dang!!!... they seem to catch a lot more of those baby X's than 23's.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending them in...


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well you better shoot 30 arrows with the old one....or be a quick setup artist and shoot 30 arrows with the PE 2.0 then :wink:


No new bow... Hopefully tomorrow lol...
Everyone at the shop got theirs but me... Ugh
B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> No new bow... Hopefully tomorrow lol...
> Everyone at the shop got theirs but me... Ugh
> B~


That sucks... It will be there soon enough.

I had a rough round today. Have a cut on my index finger and haven't been shooting much the past week. Tried to shoot yesterday and kept having to move my sight. Bow wouldn't hold...so I started playing with my stab location. Then I realized that my center serving had separated and was moving :doh: Redid it today....good thing I marked my mount so I could put everything back :wink: 

But it still wasn't a stellar display of shooting. :fear:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> That sucks... It will be there soon enough.
> 
> I had a rough round today. Have a cut on my index finger and haven't been shooting much the past week. Tried to shoot yesterday and kept having to move my sight. Bow wouldn't hold...so I started playing with my stab location. Then I realized that my center serving had separated and was moving :doh: Redid it today....good thing I marked my mount so I could put everything back :wink:
> 
> But it still wasn't a stellar display of shooting. :fear:


That sucks... Sorry bro.

Btw, curious what you think of fuse string on the new Hoyt's. I don't have the cash to buy a new set of FirstStrings, and am hoping the stock set will be good for the temporary...

B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> That sucks... Sorry bro.
> 
> Btw, curious what you think of fuse string on the new Hoyt's. I don't have the cash to buy a new set of FirstStrings, and am hoping the stock set will be good for the temporary...
> 
> B~


I have had some bad luck with this bow and strings...cut the 1st one :doh: and then went against my normal procedure and did the center serving without putting the string on the bow. I knew it was gonna separate and it did :doh: Oh well all is well now though. Just have to get my finger to stop hurting and get back in the groove.

As for the stock strings....I like the material. I am shooting 8190 now and have no complaints so far at all :thumb: But I don't trust their stock strings....I have heard they are ok. But I don't trust them. Plus they aren't in a color I would want on my bow.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have had some bad luck with this bow and strings...cut the 1st one :doh: and then went against my normal procedure and did the center serving without putting the string on the bow. I knew it was gonna separate and it did :doh: Oh well all is well now though. Just have to get my finger to stop hurting and get back in the groove.
> 
> As for the stock strings....I like the material. I am shooting 8190 now and have no complaints so far at all :thumb: But I don't trust their stock strings....I have heard they are ok. But I don't trust them. Plus they aren't in a color I would want on my bow.


thanks bro...
I think im gonna have to just deal with them for now... I already got a free set from FirstString a while back and I love em. I just dont think they will be willing to send another set to me through our shop... maybe ill ask anyway... Though I do want to try the 8190... Hear its great.

B~


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have had some bad luck with this bow and strings...cut the 1st one :doh: and then went against my normal procedure and did the center serving without putting the string on the bow. I knew it was gonna separate and it did :doh: Oh well all is well now though. Just have to get my finger to stop hurting and get back in the groove.
> 
> As for the stock strings....I like the material. I am shooting 8190 now and have no complaints so far at all :thumb: But I don't trust their stock strings....I have heard they are ok. But I don't trust them. Plus they aren't in a color I would want on my bow.


Hey Brown Ho', that is NOT 'bad luck' it is called 'dumbchititis'......................I should know, I live with it every day!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey peeps the hornet is not back at the nest yet going to late tonight


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> thanks bro...
> I think im gonna have to just deal with them for now... I already got a free set from FirstString a while back and I love em. I just dont think they will be willing to send another set to me through our shop... maybe ill ask anyway... Though I do want to try the 8190... Hear its great.
> 
> B~


Any string deal should get you more then one set a year......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sent you my scores


----------

